# any reason not to go with a Gates v belt?



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

I was busy mowing along yesterday with the 60" deck on my JD 400 and hit a limb segment in tall grass I didn't see. Normally that deck will simply pulverize whatever gets to the blades, or fling it out the discharge. The limb segment I hit was just too big for it. It stopped the blades for an instant, then the belt jumped the pulleys. 

I want to go back on with a new belt today, but the JD dealer isn't open. Once something happens with a belt, I replace it. My theory about why this one jumped the pulleys instead of stalling is that the inside track is getting worn, therefore it's getting loose, which enabled it to jump off when a less worn one wouldn't have. 

My JD p/n is M48444. Here are the JD specs for the belt:

M48444 

price: $31.99

Belt Section HB 
Effective Length 144.3 IN 
Width 0.66 IN 
Thickness 0.41 IN 
Angle 32 


Gates says their B140 is the equivalent/substitute belt (144.0" vice 144.3"; however, I can take care of a small difference like that with the tensioner). I can get the Gates belt today or tomorrow, and be back in business mowing Monday. 

The JD price isn't bad, and I normally would use the dealer supplied belt. I can get the Gates for $18.96, through a discount. 

Gates is a reputable company, and if they say it's a match, is there any reason not to install the Gates belt?


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I would not necessarily junk a belt that happened to jump of the pulleys. I have had that happen on occaion when I hit something as well, and just checked the belt for any tears etc and if it was ok, installed it again and bumped on. I think what happens is the inertia of the blades coming to an abrupt halt so quickly tries to continue on rotating, and overcomes the tension on the tensioner spring, and the belt jumps.........not necessarily a sign that the belt is bad or going bad or was damaged...

Nothing wrong with a GAtes belt if it does fit.....Is your current JD belt covered completely with fabric on the sides or dies it have a rubber finished side portion. I know that the difference in these two type belts mean a lot in some applications but if a belt costing about 50% less than an original belt costs and it works I kow what belts I would be buying. I have never been all that sucessfull in finding any belts to interchange with most of the JD belts I have in use........Where are you getting this interchange info on the Gates belts from?


----------



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

}}} Where are you getting this interchange info on the Gates belts from? {{{

From my friendly local NAPA dealer who carries Gates as a mainline. Their database shows the B140 as a match for the JD M48444. 

You are so right about the belt thing. For several years I've been searching for an online database we can access for crossing mfr p/ns of belts to aftermarket supplier ID numbers. So far, no luck. I have 3 tractor/mowers, and work as a volunteer on 10 more, including 4 commercial machines, mostly different makes. As I'm sure you know, belts are a constant source of trouble in a group of mowers. With a variety of tractor/mowers, we're all over the map with belt p/ns. Sure would be nice to find one database which can cross any of them to several aftermarket belts.

A good source of belts I've found, if you don't need 'em right away, is this place:

http://www.beltsforanything.com/site1.php

It seems to be run by a lady who has a specialty operation out of a shop in the New Orleans area. She is very friendly in phone calls I've made to the shop, and seems to be able to cross anything to something she handles.

I know there are databases which do this, but none I can find we can access online, free.


----------

